
Recorded for Quality Assurance: The Datafication of Affect in Call-Centers - uhhyeahdude
http://reallifemag.com/recorded-for-quality-assurance/
======
uhhyeahdude
while most of us are aware that we are monitored as we live various aspects of
our respective lives, the surveillance is often either cartoonishly obvious or
very well hidden.

This explains how call centers work by closely attending voice affect (or
whatever the software detects as affect)--It is informative and creepy as
hell.

